# Model 3 Drive Motors?



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

I've read numerous threads on various forums regarding failing drive motors on the Model S. The dreaded "Milling" noise being the worst offender, typically failing at about the 30,000 mile mark. Some owners having the drives replaced multiple times. I understand it's been a constant issue and apparently one Tesla has tried repeatedly to address. It seams the drives are getting better over time.

I know that it's probably a finite number in total sales and S's on the road but it causes concern after reading the threads and serious issues owners are having.

My question is will the Model 3 be using the 'same' drive units that are used on the Model S or will it be a smaller, downsized or even total improved 're-design' of the current drives being used on current Teslas on the road?

Ski


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

My understanding is that Model 3 has a completely new drivetrain for it. 

The "milling" sound was only a symptom of the early rear drive units on the Model S. Seems that Tesl has pretty much corrected the problem and replaced all the affected ones.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

The drive unit problems were early model issues. Few people have had drive unit issues from 2015 onwards. I have an early 2014 car and had my drive unit replaced. 

I think the Model 3 will use similar (if not the same) drive units as current cars but they don't appear to have any lingering issues.

Note that most of the drive unit "failures" were noise issues, not an actual failure. Mine was very annoying noise but it never failed.


----------

